# Leaving DTV - Will Miss my RCA UltimateTV



## justjayce (Jun 30, 2012)

After 10+ years I'm leaving DTV for Dish. With the Hopper and the price increases I just can't justify staying any longer. 

I will miss my RCA UltimateTV box. Its fully functional, all the tuners work and the only thing I've ever had to do it it is replace the fuse on the power supply (which caused me to break the front door hinge but the front door still connects fine). It does crash once or twice a week now. Can anyone use this guy? If so I would like to find this trooper a home once I make the switch (sometime in July).

Thanks!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Does that have a receiver ID? If not, no one can use it.

Did you look into the HR34?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you're still using just that old Ultimate TV box you've been missing alot.....


----------



## justjayce (Jun 30, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> Does that have a receiver ID? If not, no one can use it.
> 
> Did you look into the HR34?


It doesn't so its probably only good for parts. I didn't want the HR34 and I still would have to pay full price for programming. Even so if someone is looking to keep their unit alive everything works.


----------



## justjayce (Jun 30, 2012)

CCarncross said:


> If you're still using just that old Ultimate TV box you've been missing alot.....


I've been really happy with the way it worked. And up until recently it had features that you could not get in current boxes. It was more than enough for my needs.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

justjayce said:


> It doesn't so its probably only good for parts. I didn't want the HR34 and I still would have to pay full price for programming. Even so if someone is looking to keep their unit alive everything works.


Ok, just making sure you checked all your options. Hopper is a good solution for some, HR34 better for others.


----------



## justjayce (Jun 30, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> Ok, just making sure you checked all your options. Hopper is a good solution for some, HR34 better for others.


Thanks


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I remember when that thing came out. The price was outrageous I thought to myself. I believe it was $399. It wasn't offered for very long due to that price tag but apparently it was of pretty good quality if yours still is working.

You can reactivate it on YOUR account but if you sell it DirecTV probably won't activate it on somebody else's account. HOWEVER, I'd hang on to it and not strip it down for parts. Why? Because in precisely two years DirecTV will come pestering for you to come back as a new customer with all the new customer discounts!!

As they say, "the grass is always greener" but considering how DISH is dropping channels (see threads elsewhere about this) and how many DISH customers post in the general DirecTV forum asking questions about either coming back or becoming a new DirecTV customer, you might be fed up in two years of hopping around.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

It is still possible to use a non-RID box. DirecTV won't activate it, but if you take an activated card from another box, put it into the non-RID box (e.g. an old ultimatetv receiver), log into the website, and click "resend authorization" for that card, it will activate. Because the box has no RID, the card does not know it's in the wrong receiver.

This makes a non-RID box very useful as a spare. You can swap it in place of a failed receiver, without ever having to hassle with anyone on the phone (DirecTV will usually not swap receivers without first mailing you a new card, and usually billing you $25 for the card)

If it needs a home, I have a place for it.


----------

